# Selling venomous snakes



## Lanky Lad (Apr 12, 2011)

Is it illegal for a breeder to sell venomous snakes to someone without seeing a DWA license. If so can the breeder/seller loose his license if it can be proved they have sold a venomous snake to a non DWA license holder.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Lanky Lad said:


> Is it illegal for a breeder to sell venomous snakes to someone without seeing a DWA license. If so can the breeder/seller loose his license if it can be proved they have sold a venomous snake to a non DWA license holderi.


You dont have to see a dwa befor selling to some one but it makes sense to ask for a copy. Alot of La.s insist that you keep a copy of the buyers dwal /psl. . It would.nt be wise selling to a unlicensed keeper


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

Lanky Lad said:


> Is it illegal for a breeder to sell venomous snakes to someone without seeing a DWA license. If so can the breeder/seller loose his license if it can be proved they have sold a venomous snake to a non DWA license holder.


Didnt you ask this question on the snake forum and get a definitive answer from Chris Newman?


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

MagicSqueak said:


> Didnt you ask this question on the snake forum and get a definitive answer from Chris Newman?


Chris Newman pointed out in a thread that the DWA Act states that you don't need a license to buy venomous, but you do need license to keep them. But really, if you're the one buying them then you intend to keep them yourself, in which case you should have a license in the first place, which is why shops and private breeders should still ask to see your license before selling to you.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Agreed but this is not what the OP has asked.
It isnt against the law to sell to an unlicenced person, or a seller dos not by law require the proof of a DWAL by the perchaser. that is the LAW.

But when i have sold mine and when i have purchased from shops in the UK i have asked for a DWAL from the purchaser and i have always supplied a copy of my licence to a seller.


----------



## Lanky Lad (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies what I was looking for was can a breeder get his license taken off him by his local council if it is found that he sold a venomous snake to a non license holder. which by the replies is yes he can.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Lanky Lad said:


> Thanks for the replies what I was looking for was can a breeder get his license taken off him by his local council if it is found that he sold a venomous snake to a non license holder. which by the replies is yes he can.


The point is how would there prove it!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Lanky Lad said:


> Thanks for the replies what I was looking for was can a breeder get his license taken off him by his local council if it is found that he sold a venomous snake to a non license holder. which by the replies is yes he can.


No he cant the only person that can revoke a licence once its granted is a court. and as we said it is not the sellers responsibility bu law to make sure the buyer has a licence, its just that most do.


----------



## Lanky Lad (Apr 12, 2011)

So what you are saying is it is not the sellers responsibility to ensure that a venomous snake is sold to people who know what they are doing.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Lanky Lad said:


> So what you are saying is it is not the sellers responsibility to ensure that a venomous snake is sold to people who know what they are doing.


By Law yes but over the years i have been asked to show my licence to shops and breeders its more of a moral issue than anything.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Lanky Lad said:


> So what you are saying is it is not the sellers responsibility to ensure that a venomous snake is sold to people who know what they are doing.


You got it!

Some Local Authorities ask for records to be kept, others do not and as Lee pointed out once granted the local authority cannot cancel or remove a licence, only a magistrate can do so.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lanky Lad said:


> Thanks for the replies what I was looking for was can a breeder get his license taken off him by his local council if it is found that he sold a venomous snake to a non license holder. which by the replies is yes he can.


The only way for a licence to be revoked is by the Court. Once granted, the council cannot revoke it.


----------

